# Price for an Ioline I/S60 vinyl cutter?



## Print and Pray (Aug 6, 2008)

I've had this cutter a while and I've never really got it to work correctly (mind you I'm new to vinyl cutter's). It might be me but I'm tired of messing with it and want to buy a new graphtec with a warranty (and tech support). 

I was going to put this one up for sale on ebay and craigslist but I don't really know what to price it at. Any thoughts?

Ioline I/S60 - Serial or Parallel interface - 30" cutter. 
Powers up and self test cut nice. New Blades(45 and 60).


----------

